# My 1st YouTube Video (Large Funnel)



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ok I made a product review for an accessory to the Spreader-mate
Don't be to mean to me. 1st time on YouTube. 
I don't even have the confidence to make video public on YouTube yet. Only available on this forum. Exclusive!!! Lol

https://youtu.be/t1HPGTlnkXw


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Tellycoleman your a natural, make it public!

Very helpful product. Loved the voice change!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I laughed out loud with that sticker, lol. Nice vid man.


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

cant watch it while at work, I'm sure it is great. You give sound advice here. WIll watch when I get home.


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> @Tellycoleman you're a natural, make it public!


^Absolutely agree. Keep making videos! But work on those stickering skills.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

What was that? At TLF we go big or we don't go at all 
:lol: So good. And so true.


SGrabs33 said:


> @Tellycoleman your a natural, make it public!


Totally agree.
You've got a subscriber when you're ready.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I laughed out loud with that sticker, lol. Nice vid man.


I edited out the bad curse words. Thanks guys


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Dude... This is great. Keep the videos coming


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good stuff. :thumbup:

I ordered the 2.5x10" one - that will help me out a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

What does the red cocktail consist of?


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Tellycoleman "Now people if you can't hit the hole with that.....then you don't need to be spraying at all" :lol:

I want to know where you got that hat from! It's sweet!


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

I'd subscribe. Maybe the next video will have some shots of the lawn! Do it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Also I sent you a PM about how to obtain a replacement sticker. :thumbup:


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

*SUBSCRIBED*


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

#AWECRAPIT


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Loved the video but you need to step up your sticker game. Great video, wish I had that sprayer

That sticker was a real #pisseroffer


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I'd subscribe 100%. Great personality. I have a backpack sprayer and a huge funnel is genius. Thanks for the video!


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> What does the red cocktail consist of?


It's Feature at 2oz per 1000 and t-nex @.22 oz


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Awesome video! Great job @Tellycoleman nice TLF shout out too. Keep em coming! :clapping:


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Man I thought you were turning up a traffic cone!
Nice job!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Telly is the Crocodile Dundee of funnels!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I did you a solid and watched it on YouTube, instead of just here on the forums.  I also knew you were spraying FEature before I read through the comments LOL


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice job @Tellycoleman!


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

"y'all don't care what I look like, you care about your grass". That was great. The ending was awesome too. Great first time video and can't 2ait for more. I would follow you on YouTube if you open up a channel


----------



## coreymays22 (Apr 25, 2017)

Great job. And good idea on the funnels. It is hard to get the blue marker dye off concrete.


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

I thought that was awesome. Personality is such a helpful thing when trying to woo people into seeing what comes next. I think you did a fantastic job, especially for a first time!


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Looks good. Time for a video of the sprayer in action.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Entertaining video indeed @Tellycoleman if there is one thing viewers on YouTube like, it's the "be yourself mentally" while putting on a great show. Great video man!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I'm in the water treatment business and instantly recognized that funnel.
Way to innovate!


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Its funny watching this because I just mixed up some humic acid powder I bought off amazon in a 5 gallon bucket too..I realized I had to pour into my small opening on my tank sprayer.I went and got a used milk gallon jug out of the plastic recycle bin and cut in half with a box cutter knife and it worked out great.But I will defiantly be investing in a funnel like the one you used in this video.Thanks for the video !!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Moving this over to the Equipment subforum so the cool season members can get in on this action. Mine arrived today. Thanks again Telly for the great idea. :thumbsup:


* I used both hands when applying the sticker :lol:


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I couldn't tell it was your first video. I agree with others that you are a natural! Keep it going!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Look I mixed product today and wasted some trying to hit the hole. I'm ordering this thanks @Tellycoleman


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ware said:


> Moving this over to the Equipment subforum so the cool season members can get in on this action. Mine arrived today. Thanks again Telly for the great idea. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> * I used both hands when applying the sticker :lol:


Lol lol 😂


----------

